# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  Уникальный способ раскрутки - реклама в ЛС

## DoSTR

Я(под другим ником) зарегистрирован на одном форуме(раскрутка сайтов, спам технологии...)-натнулся  на него случайно.
 Так вот, мне там пришло в ЛС такое сообщение:



> Здравствуйте!
> 
> Предлагаем Вам новый способ раскрутки сайтов - *спам в личные сообщения форумов*.
> Этот способ спама эффективнее спама на E-Mail или в темы форумов, т.к. в первом случае пользователи просто игнорируют такие письма, а во втором все сообщения удаляют модераторы форумов.
> 
> Реклама, отправленная в личное сообщение пользователю, не будет удалена модератором, кроме того пользователь с гормаздо большей вероятностью прочтет сообщение, чем письмо на E-Mail. Причем, даже если пользователь забыл о существовании форума, ему *придет уведомление на E-Mail о новом личном сообщении*, и он все равно перейдет посмотреть, что же ему прислали.
> 
> Например, Вы хотите продать старый компьютер. Находите форум по железу и рассылаете всем сообщение о своем товаре. Эффект куда выше, чем оставить объявление в разделе "Продажа". Это для примера.
> 
> ...


Примечание:
** - Все реквизиты, название программы - затер.

P.S.
Рассылкой спама не занимаюсь.  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

Вот гады...



> Рассылкой спама не занимаюсь.


За что отдельное спасибо.

----------


## Ego1st

Я могу сказать что за программа, нечего скрывать она стоит оффициально 450$ кому надо название в течении 2 минут найдут=))

----------


## Geser

Нужно попросить разработчиков добавить ограничение на количество ЛС в день.

----------


## Ego1st

кому? и каких разработчиков?

----------


## Geser

> кому? и каких разработчиков?


Движка форума  :Smiley:

----------


## Палыч

> Нужно попросить разработчиков добавить ограничение на количество ЛС в день.


... и на регулируемый временной интервал между отправкой сообщений в ЛС от одного пользователя. ИМХО.

----------

